# Ha Ha Ha Ha All laugh at me :(



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

Only I could be careless enough to get "mild poisoning" from Oriental fire bellied toads! 

I was doing some photography with these little guys on wednesday and wasn't really paying attention. 24 hours later my lips started swelling and I had a racing heart rate, pains throughout my body and head :devil: 

It turned out ( after looking back ) I'd been handling them frequently through the shoot and some how I'd either touched my face or lips without thinking. I can be such an idiot sometimes :blush: Anyway, lesson learnt! 

here are some of their pics


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Sirvincent said:


> Only I could be careless enough to get "mild poisoning" from Oriental fire bellied toads!
> 
> I was doing some photography with these little guys on wednesday and wasn't really paying attention. 24 hours later *my lips started swelling* and I had a racing heart rate, pains throughout my body and head :devil:
> 
> ...


 
You sure you weren't kissing them????? :rotfl:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ouch!

At least it was worth it for those pics!


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

:lol2: I'm not gonna make a habit of effectively licking toads :lol2:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

my advice 

Bodyguard Latex Gloves - POWDER FREE- ALL SIZES (13g) on eBay (end time 01-Dec-09 07:37:47 GMT)

great pictures tho


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It happens though, I burnt my face and arm with epoxy, that was horrible.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Lesson learned, I hope :lol2:, but AWESOME pictures!:notworthy:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

all would of been avoided if proper protocol was put into place.

GLOVES GLOVES GLOVES GLOVES GLOVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

knighty said:


> all would of been avoided if proper protocol was put into place.
> 
> GLOVES GLOVES GLOVES GLOVES GLOVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Not necessarily.... you could touch the toads with gloved hands and still touch your face/eyes/mouth whilst still wearing them thus transferring any toxins or bacteria!!


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Pipkin28 said:


> Not necessarily.... you could touch the toads with gloved hands and still touch your face/eyes/mouth whilst still wearing them thus transferring any toxins or bacteria!!


hmmm good point. ok then

HAZMAT HAZMAT HAZMAT HAZMAT 

only £110 on ebay HAZMAT RUBBER SUIT on eBay (end time 15-Nov-09 17:52:22 GMT) lol


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

knighty said:


> all would of been avoided if proper protocol was put into place.
> 
> GLOVES GLOVES GLOVES GLOVES GLOVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




An assistant would have been the order of the day me thinks.:lol2:


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

> I'm not gonna make a habit of effectively licking toads


Are you sure those pics look a bit trippy to me 


Excellent though : victory:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Pipkin28 said:


> Not necessarily.... you could touch the toads with gloved hands and still touch your face/eyes/mouth whilst still wearing them thus transferring any toxins or bacteria!!


Yes you are correct, but at least the toad would not of been at risk, got no sympathy as i don't think handling for photo shoots is beneficial to the toad.

To touch a B.Orientalis then touch your face is crazy IMO, was you not aware they was toxic?


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

knighty said:


> Yes you are correct, but at least the toad would not of been at risk, got no sympathy as i don't think handling for photo shoots is beneficial to the toad.
> 
> To touch a B.Orientalis then touch your face is crazy IMO, *were* you not aware they *are* toxic?


:lol2: your right, I'll get a telescopic lens and take photos of them through the tank. And if I ever have to touch them again it will be only while wearing welding gloves and a viser, ensuring to keep them at arms length. 

I'm sure your the kind of person that has never made a mistake, not even a spelling mistake


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Sirvincent said:


> :lol2: *your're* right, I'll get a telescopic lens and take photos of them through the tank. And if I ever have to touch them again it will be only while wearing welding gloves and a viser, ensuring to keep them at arms length.
> 
> I'm sure *you're* the kind of person that has never made a mistake, not even a spelling mistake


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 :2thumb: I was waiting for that :lol2:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Thats real low and pathetic when ones only come back is to pick on grammar and spelling mistakes. 

There is no need for a telescopic lens, just open the vivarium door and snap away. Be honest were they even photographed in the vivarium? They look very staged to me.

Why don't beginners ever learn the basics first, WEAR GLOVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

knighty said:


> Thats real low and pathetic when ones only come back is to pick on grammar and spelling mistakes.
> 
> There is no need for a telescopic lens, just open the vivarium door and snap away. Be honest were they even photographed in the vivarium? They look very staged to me.
> 
> Why don't beginners ever learn the basics first, WEAR GLOVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:lol2: yet another entertaining and informative addition to the thread

I'm not looking for sympathy from you, I've said I'm an idiot and careless and laugh at me

I'm not a beginner, I have been keeping these little guys and breeding them for over a year now with no problems at all. I've always been very careful when handling them and ensuring they never come to any harm. They weren't photographed in the tank, there was a special set up used for them with low lighting and a warm moist atmosphere.

On this occasion I was a little *careless* no harm came to the toads, only to me. I won't be repeating the mistake 

lets leave it now :whistling2:


----------



## jnc0_ (Sep 9, 2009)

what the hell, lol. a good thread gone bad. thats the first time ive seen that on this website.

anyway, yeah.. you can still touch your face with gloved hands but it seems as though the gloves would help be a reminder not to touch your face.


but, easy mistake. sounds like something i would do. lol


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK (Aug 31, 2006)

Doh whose a silly boy then :lol2:


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for everyones comments on the pics guys :2thumb: glad you like them


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

Sirvincent - you appear to have been attacked by one of the people that never ever do anything wrong and have to disagree with everything you say to sound clever!!

i love those pictures tho!
they are so perdy!

x


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Actually if you try wearing latex gloves when handling, you'll find that touching your face or mouth with them on feels ridiculously wrong. It serves as a reminder that you're handling stuff that you don't want on your face!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> Actually if you try wearing latex gloves, you'll find that touching your face or mouth with them on feels ridiculously wrong.


Jersey Gazette - 'MODERATOR AND DURRELL STAFF ZOO MEMBER REVEALS HER FETISH NIGHTS OUT AREN'T ALL THEY'RE CRACKED UP TO BE - TURN TO PAGE 3 FOR THE LATEX'.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Alex M said:


> Jersey Gazette - 'MODERATOR AND DURRELL STAFF ZOO MEMBER REVEALS HER FETISH NIGHTS OUT AREN'T ALL THEY'RE CRACKED UP TO BE - TURN TO PAGE 3 FOR THE LATEX'.


"Ridiculously wrong" as in ridiculously right  :lol2:


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

all i can say is ha ha ha ha. sorry though- good pics


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I have powder free non latex nitrile exam gloves. its like wearing deflated balloons on your hands... are these ok?


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Great pics though! well worth mild poisoning


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> Sirvincent - you appear to have been attacked by one of the people that never ever do anything wrong and have to disagree with everything you say to sound clever!!


Well, to keep up with your outrageous opinion i will have to disagree. I help allot of people on this forum, but i will hold no punches. If I think someone is wrong I will say, I am not here to look at pics and tell people there new frog is cute, i am here to share my knowledge and give my advice so that people are providing the proper care their frogs deserve.

Sorry if you have that opinion of me, but to be honest I have never seen you on here before and I would like to know what information you base this ludicrous statement on.


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> Sirvincent - you appear to have been attacked by one of the people that never ever do anything wrong and have to disagree with everything you say to sound clever!!
> 
> i love those pictures tho!
> they are so perdy!
> ...


 
I've never seen Dave be rude or 'attack' someone on here or their methods without just cause, he is very knowledgeable and helps alot of people..

Perhaps some prior research before making sweeping, generalised statements might be beneficial.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

andaroo said:


> I have powder free non latex nitrile exam gloves. its like wearing deflated balloons on your hands... are these ok?


These are perfect


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> These are perfect


Oh good :2thumb: got a bulk pack from Costco: victory:


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Put your handbags away......

knighty...Yes you do have some very good advice but the way you come across is its "your way or no way".

No body really has all the answers but by shareing info it will worm out most off the "School boy errors" 

Thats my 50p's worth anyway


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Have to agree; Knighty, as I've said before, I respect your experience, as I hope you do mine; but there is no 'One Way' when it comes to animal care: the range of equipment and resources now available is largely because of those people who tried all alternatives in an effort to give their animals a 'proper' environment. In those days, we didn't have heat mats, we didn't have full spectrum lighting, we didn't have the huge range of captive-bred live food- we were making it up as we went along. But, nonetheless, we kept our animals well, and we bred them. It's great that these things are now available, but they are aids, not substitutes for good care.


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

I bet it wasn't nice experience however you have very beautiful pics


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

amazing photo's worth the poisoning for them!


----------



## pepsirat (Feb 5, 2009)

lol....good pics though:flrt:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow what a response, didnt relies i was so popular lol




Ron Magpie said:


> Have to agree; Knighty, as I've said before, I respect your experience, as I hope you do mine; but there is no 'One Way' when it comes to animal care: the range of equipment and resources now available is largely because of those people who tried all alternatives in an effort to give their animals a 'proper' environment. In those days, we didn't have heat mats, we didn't have full spectrum lighting, we didn't have the huge range of captive-bred live food- we were making it up as we went along. But, nonetheless, we kept our animals well, and we bred them. It's great that these things are now available, but they are aids, not substitutes for good care.


Yes i agree with you Ron, but i always stand by my ways as they have been so effective for me over the years (maybe thats just my stubborn side). I have allot of appreciation for the old school methods, they have got us were we are today, but is it not better to move with the times and the up to date research that we have access to?



philbaines said:


> Put your handbags away......
> 
> knighty...Yes you do have some very good advice but the way you come across is its "your way or no way".
> No body really has all the answers but by shareing info it will worm out most off the "School boy errors"


Im sorry you feel i come across that way. I do feel i have to be blunt in the posts as if you are vague people seem to take what they want from it rether than what they need to. No i agree no one has every answer but some of us have allot more than others...



Darbz said:


> I've never seen Dave be rude or 'attack' someone on here or their methods without just cause, he is very knowledgeable and helps alot of people..
> 
> Perhaps some prior research before making sweeping, generalised statements might be beneficial.


Thanks mate, it is good to here that from a regular member.


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

No need to be sorry...thats the way your are,

You can see from the way you construct your advice that animal care is a huge thing to you,which is for most off us but maybe a more "softer" approach is whats needed


----------

